# Bolting two table saw together



## zing9139 (Jul 7, 2015)

I hate to admit it, but this is something I hadn't considered. Probably due to all those years i wasted working and not getting out more to see what other wood working and carpenter types were up to

Then last night I saw a picture of two table saws bolted together and it looks like it would fit my needs really well. 

I have two old craftsman saws I just finished replacing bearings in. One needed them for sure and in the other it seemed like they were getting a little loose and one of them was catching and not rolling smoothly. It was a pretty easy job

It took a bit of time to get the blades true to the tops and then adjust the fences.

I just might do this and put the old biesemeyer fence that came on one of them on to serve both saws. I don't rip any full size sheet goods anymore and rarely anything over 24" wide but it would be nice to be able to leave a dado set up all the time.

I thought about adding a router to one of the saw extensions and then get rid of the oversize router table i use.

I'm sure I haven't thought it all out and I'm not going to rush into it. 

One thing for sure it would be so heavy it would take two to move it 

I'm sure there are more than a couple folks out there that have actually done this

Whats the down side?? I'm sure there's something I haven't considered here


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's what you should do...*

Go to ebay and buy a parts table from a Craftsman to put in between the two saws you have now. I had done this a long time ago and it was because the saws I owned needed more clearance between them. 

Now I have 3 saws and 2 bare tables all bolted together and it's a joy to use. No blade changing for me. Rip blade, general purpose and a dado from left to right. I have 2 Delta Unifences and a sacrificial fence for the rabbets using the dado set. It's affectionately known as Sawzilla:











You may not have the floor space for 3 saws, but for 2 saws it will be a great step up. Don't count on moving them around more an an inch or so either way. See more pictures in My Photos.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Unless you have a level floor you probably don't want to be moving them unless they are on a common base.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Go to ebay and buy a parts table from a Craftsman to put in between the two saws you have now. I had done this a long time ago and it was because the saws I owned needed more clearance between them.
> 
> Now I have 3 saw and 2 bare tables all bolted together and it's a joy to use. No blade changing for me. Rip blade, general purpose and a dado from left to right. I have 2 Delta Unifences and a sacrificial fence for the rabbets using the dado set. It's affectionately known as Sawzilla:
> 
> ...


I think it was your post that inspired me. I am rebuilding a Unisaw, and based on the residual value of Contractors saws these days I've decided to do my own Sawzilla build. Already have the extra table(they make great extensions). I'd like to change the motor mount on the contractors saw to go underneath, as a dedicated Dado saw it wouldn't need to tilt.


----------



## zing9139 (Jul 7, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> Go to ebay and buy a parts table from a Craftsman to put in between the two saws you have now. I had done this a long time ago and it was because the saws I owned needed more clearance between them.
> 
> Now I have 3 saws and 2 bare tables all bolted together and it's a joy to use. No blade changing for me. Rip blade, general purpose and a dado from left to right. I have 2 Delta Unifences and a sacrificial fence for the rabbets using the dado set. It's affectionately known as Sawzilla:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your photos.

That is one of the coolest tool systems I've ever seen. I really like the idea of the extra tables. I can only imagine the possibilities having the extra miter slots for feather boards or jigs and the awesome huge work surface.

Well Done:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Oh, I forgot to show ....*



zing9139 said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos.
> 
> That is one of the coolest tool systems I've ever seen. I really like the idea of the extra tables. I can only imagine the possibilities having the extra miter slots for feather boards or jigs and the awesome huge work surface.
> 
> Well Done:thumbsup::thumbsup:













At the far right side is a Bench Dog Pro router table extension with a PC 7518 router and a Jessem lift.
At the moment it's a bit inaccesible because of the wood stored on the end, but not to fear there are 2 others available. Why have one of a kind when 3 is so much better? Yah, I know a bit of humility would go a long way. You just can't have too many tools, machines, hot rods, etc. :no:


----------



## zing9139 (Jul 7, 2015)

That's excellent use of space. I may copy cat the router set up:yes:

I was thinking about how smooth and steady a sled would be with runners in a couple of those miter slots !!! Good Stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have done that myself*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/crosscut-sled-jig-30811/

There's a lot of photos in this thread:

By using 2 miter gauges you can make a cheap alternative to a sled. It doesn't reduce the depth of cut and the back brace used typically, is really not necessary. For those who only have the 2 slots available, just place one on either side of the blade. However, I can use the gauges in any of the slots.....another advantage of having multiple table(s).


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Go to ebay and buy a parts table from a Craftsman to put in between the two saws you have now. I had done this a long time ago and it was because the saws I owned needed more clearance between them.
> 
> Now I have 3 saws and 2 bare tables all bolted together and it's a joy to use. No blade changing for me. Rip blade, general purpose and a dado from left to right. I have 2 Delta Unifences and a sacrificial fence for the rabbets using the dado set. It's affectionately known as Sawzilla:
> 
> ...


Doesnt matter how many times i see it, every time i look at a picture of your setup i cant help but think "good lord, this mans insane!"

I still love the rig though, i just can imagine how long it took to get everything perfectly level and in line


----------



## donbaney67 (Mar 22, 2016)

W*oodnthings*, what kind of stands did you use for your sawzilla? I was thinking of making a dual saw table saw using 2 Craftsman saws I have but was thinking of making a base out of Unistrut or something. Sometimes I need to move things around because of space limitations.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there's a couple of ways*



donbaney67 said:


> W*oodnthings*, what kind of stands did you use for your sawzilla? I was thinking of making a dual saw table saw using 2 Craftsman saws I have but was thinking of making a base out of Unistrut or something. Sometimes I need to move things around because of space limitations.


This thread shows one by Ledhead:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/bill-k-woodnthings-inspired-table-saw-build-29460/

It's a simple welded frame on casters.
 

Mine consists of 4 legs per saw cabinet, made of 2" angle and bolted on with welded on 1/4" thick X 2" square pads for feet:









You could also make a plywood cabinet with storage on casters. This makes more use of the space under the saws. The 4" dust I have on the bottoms doesn't really collect any more dust than if it were off the rear, or one side, as I have discovered. It would take a real 2000 CFM or greater dust collector to get it all. My 1100 CFM Jet pretty much gets what falls into the opening but quite a lot builds up in the corners of the cabinet. I have blast gates under each saw to focus the suction as I change from one to the other. It works OK.


----------



## donbaney67 (Mar 22, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> This thread shows one by Ledhead:
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/bill-k-woodnthings-inspired-table-saw-build-29460/
> 
> It's a simple welded frame on casters.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. I wish I weld but I don't. That's why I was thinking strut channel but looking on the internet I haven't seen it done. Your setup looks like a sturdy option if you have the shop space.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*welding is not necessary*

My legs just bolt onto the corners of the cabinet. The pads on the bottom are "optional" or you can use furniture glides or casters to move it around.

I'm in more favor of a plywood cabinet over the steel legs at this point .... no welding required, storage for blades and jigs etc.


----------

